
Show HN: NewsBlocks – A decentralized platform for trusted news applications - sparkzilla
http://newsblocks.io
======
4684499

      Google is working with Chinese censors.
    

Could you show me the source to verify this statement? I'm aware of Google's
Dragonfly, but I don't think that's equal to working with censors.

~~~
sparkzilla
[https://theintercept.com/2018/09/21/google-suppresses-
memo-r...](https://theintercept.com/2018/09/21/google-suppresses-memo-
revealing-plans-to-closely-track-search-users-in-china/)

